
Show HN: Text Nina, your personal list assistant - mbseid
http://www.textnina.com/
======
montbonnot
What is the difference between writing that list directly in Notes app? Do I
really need a bot to create a list from my list? Curious to see if there's any
use case behind just formatting a list into a list.

~~~
cthulhujr
This could have more utility for a user with a feature phone. Their notes app
is likely more difficult to access, its data not backed up to the "cloud" or
just not be a feature at all on the phone.

------
mbseid
Hi, I created this tool because I really wanted it. Let me know if there are
any features you would love to see. Hope you find it as useful as I do!

~~~
criddell
Were you a user of I Want Sandy?

~~~
mbseid
I wasn't. What is it?

~~~
criddell
A virtual personal assistant based on Twitter / text messages.

[http://boingboing.net/2007/11/14/i-want-sandy-
perfect.html](http://boingboing.net/2007/11/14/i-want-sandy-perfect.html)

[http://www.eugenewei.com/blog/2014/1/7/i-want-
sandy](http://www.eugenewei.com/blog/2014/1/7/i-want-sandy)

------
Drdrdrq
Interesting - I used to send SMS to myself when I found some music I wanted to
check out later... Similar I guess.

~~~
spike021
I still do this for other kinds of things, even though I'm pretty good about
using the iOS/OSX Reminders app.

------
Procrastes
I love this sort of interface. I want to have a use for it, but I haven't
thought of a use case yet.

~~~
mbseid
Try it for your grocery shopping list. That use case is what gave me the idea
to build it.

So handy to just shoot a text instead of opening an app and navigating to the
right list.

~~~
e_tm_
Up front, cool app. I really like this idea as a means of quick storage.

Not sure about the grocery list use case. You have already input your items
and they are still visible in your message conversation with Nina, making the
response back from Nina redundant in nature.

I tend to email myself article URLs from my phone to my laptop, so I think I
will try using Nina for that.

~~~
mbseid
Very Cool. I really like that use case. Works really with with iMessage

------
leetNightshade
How do you get an application like this setup with a phone number and
interacting with other numbers? Curious if you have to rely on a particular
service with recurring monthly charges or not.

~~~
Jonovono
Twilio, Nexmo, plivo.

~~~
mbseid
Yup, I'm using Twilio. Super easy to use and pretty low cost. Not free, but
makes life really easy.

------
digital_ins
I'd be a wee bit careful: Nuance has a virtual assistant that they're calling
Nuance. So you've gotta beware of trademark litigation (unless you're Nuance)

------
kozukumi
Nice idea but I don't really see why I would use this over something like
Simplenote that does a fantastic job of syncing a simple text list.

------
drvortex
I am wondering if people really use SMS anymore these days. At least here in
Europe and also in India, SMS usage has dropped of precipitously.

------
jister
Okay here's a question. Why would you spend on an SMS just to create an
item(s) on your list?

------
dhruvsachde
Nice idea, what if I want to save more than one list at a time ?

~~~
mbseid
That feature has been requested a lot and is on the backlog. Just trying to
figure out how to make it super easy and intuitive :)

Any ideas?

------
liw
Why is it gendered?

~~~
thieving_magpie
Is that a problem for you? If so, I'd like to know why.

~~~
cthulhujr
Perhaps they're questioning the perpetuation of the "women-are-personal-
assistants" stereotype? ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
thieving_magpie
Ah, yeah I could see that being the case. I was just curious.

------
shanecleveland
Same idea with email: tuduli.com

------
g4ur4v
Nice .

